# petsmart $1 fish sale



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

That's great! I took advantage of the sale to purchase nine neon tetras and three red eye tetras. In speaking with the store staff, it appears the $1 sale is doing really well and it's helping Petsmart move a lot of fish related merchandise. My contact there told me he believed it would continue.


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

Be sure to quarantine for at least 1 week, or else you'll be getting ich


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey, do you guys think that a LFS would have good luck doing $1 fish?


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I called Petsmart today to see if they had the cardinals in stock ( as they have not the past 3 weeks of the sale ).....said they didnt. I asked if I could get a raincheck, and they said they dont offer rainchecks for live animals. I just bought 10 neon tetras instead. I guess ill never own a school of cardinal tetras. Too rich for my blood. Oh well.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i was there today as well and i picked up some glo lights for a buck....i saw the cardinals but i have 7 of them and 10 neons already...had to switch it up lol

well hey at least you got the pretty cousin just make sure you feed them high in protein as they are weak fish these days


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

F22 said:


> hey, do you guys think that a LFS would have good luck doing $1 fish?


Absolutely. And since you're a LFS you could adjust your sale to align with your excess inventory, which would help overstock issues. Plus, you'll get a nice buzz going when other aquarium enthusiasts hear about your $1 fish offer, which will likely increase store traffic and improve sales of other items. 

I'm not sure you have to match Petsmart's price though, unless you're close to them. Also, you don't want to look like your copying Petsmart, so I'd probably change it up a little. Maybe something like Two for $2 on Tuesdays or something like that.

Sorry, marketing is what I do.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thats good though to get foot traffic.

saturday schooler sales! buy a school of fish and get a discount of 2-3 bucks


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

F22 said:


> hey, do you guys think that a LFS would have good luck doing $1 fish?



Yes I think you would. It cuts into your profit margain but depending on the fish....not much.

Cherry Barbs at $0.20 each (sometimes that's the NONSALE price)...come on. At $1 each I'd buy 20-30 easy! $4 each.....keep them!


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cardinals and neons sell here for 1.19 allready at my LFS. And every now and then they have buy 1 get free deals.

How much does your alls lfs's charge for cardinals?


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> How much does your alls lfs's charge for cardinals?


When I lived in Toledo, $4 or so, give or take $0.50

Around here, about the same price but the quality is even worse (different wholesalers, I know where each store orders from). Around here they all order from the same crappy place.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

F22 said:


> hey, do you guys think that a LFS would have good luck doing $1 fish?


one of the local fish stored here just did a 1$ a fish sale to celebrate there 20 or 30 year anniversary and the store owner said it went quite well he sold quite a bit of his associated stock as well such as fish food and such.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> Cardinals and neons sell here for 1.19 allready at my LFS. And every now and then they have buy 1 get free deals.
> 
> How much does your alls lfs's charge for cardinals?


Aquatek here charges $2.99 and $3.99 for cardinals. The $3.99 ones were sold as "super red" or something like that. And as you probably already know, Petsmart charges $3.99 as well.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i mean right now i have $1 zebra danios, and cardinal tetras 20 for $40... i think thats pretty cheap for a LFS... hopefully it works out...


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I have 3 LFS in my town. They are all different and none of them consistantly have healthy fish. I do have a favorite store and they have healthy fish for the most part and the manager is pretty knowledgable and helpful. They have "happy hour" on Thursday afternoon and sell all plants and fish for 50% off ( normal prices arent real cheap, so it isnt like they are giving the fish away $3 for otos, $4 corydoras, $2 neons etc ). I plan to order all of my fish for my 50 gallon build from this store. They have agreed to allow me to pick up the plants and fish without them "stocking" them. So, I get them straight from the wholesaler without paying shipping and avoid them being exposed to the water at the LFS. I plan to QT them for a month in a hospital tank, I cant put them in my Aquasoil tank for a while anyway.

One store sells most of their fish for bottom dollar ( blood parrot cichlids for $5, neons, CPDs, Cardinals, Corydoras etc for $1-$2 ) They have bacteria breakouts and ich issues often enough that I havent purchased any livestock from them. They have great prices on everything though ( including equipment ) and they have special ordered several items for me for no extra charge.

The other store sells more rare fish and salt water ( they have some sort of salt water fish that has a $1000 price tag on him :O ) They also have heavy ich outbreaks most times I go in there. I witnessed HUNDREDS of dead fish ( mostly feeders ) on one trip to this store. I walked around the corner and 2 or 3 tanks were full of dead fish. The manager of this store is very nice, but Im scared to buy anything from the store.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

F22 said:


> hey, do you guys think that a LFS would have good luck doing $1 fish?


I know you're not in NYC, but in chinatown, there's a LFS (win Trop) that has Neons and Cardinals for around $1 all the time, give or take .25 or so depending on size. As long as the fish is quality, you should see alot of sales for fish in the $1 or $1.50 range. Or you can do what another store around here does.. Call it a "sale" and have your fish buy two get on free. They do jack up the prices on the individual fish, but when you buy three, it comes out to about the same prices as the others.


----------

